# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Día del orgullo Friki!!

## Chema78

Pues eso, hoy es el día del orgullo friki, igual esta bien si ponemos algunas de nuestras aficiones frikis! (que seguro que las hay y muchas jajaja)

Bueno pues empiezo:

Me flipa Matrix, pero lo que mas me gusta es hablar sobre la filosofía de Matrix.
Soy fan de Yoda. (es tan salao..  8-)  jaja)
Tengo una cartera de Spiderman, pero me la hizo mi novia con un comic original.
Y no sigo que mi jefe me esta mirando raro!!   :Lol:  


Seguro que se nos van ocurriendo cosas divertidas.

Saludos!
Pd: La magia es una aficción frikir?? (Hay lo dejo caer   :Wink:   )

Pd2: Si alguna vez has dejado un trabajo porque te coincidia con tus partidas de rol, este es tu post!!! jajaja

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Tu escuchas 'No somos nadie' piltrafilla!

Vamos a ver, especifica. Hoy es el día del orgullo Friki porque se cumplen treinta años de 'Star Wars'.

----------


## Chema78

Efectivamente y no! (Tambien lo flipo con La Hora Chanante)


Efectivamente hoy, parece ser, que se cumplen 30 años del estreno de la guerra de las galaxias y si, me he enterado porque lo han dicho hay en No somos nadie.

Por cierto, Piedrahita es un crack!! ¿Sabeís que esta dirigiendo una peli?

Y siguiendo con el post, tiene una pinta de frikazo que te cagas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Raicon

> Por cierto, Piedrahita es un crack!! ¿Sabeís que esta dirigiendo una peli?


ooooH! No tenía ni idea! Seguro que es una peli o ¿un corto?¿De qué va?¿Dónde lo has oido? 
Jeje, me hace gracia pensar como puede salir una peli dirigida por este hombre... juas!

salud.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No me gusta nada el término freak... me parece autodespectivo.

Me gustan los cómics como al que más, el cine serie B, música de todo tipo y otra serie de cosas ¿y a cambio soy freak?

Definición

Del inglés freak, que significa monstruo, bicho raro. Ved la Parada de los monstruos de Browning.

Con ello quiero decir que a la gran mayoría de las corrientes contraculturales se les buscaron nombres que en principio eran despectivos y que una masa de gente aceptó entrando a rebufo en el atractivo fenómeno de la contracultura, palabras como beat o hipster fueron en origen insultos contra quienes se movían en la subcultura y mas tarde adoptados como denominaciones generales.

Que mal llevo las modas!! 


Pd, si hablais del trigesimo aniversario de Star Wars puedo decir que tengo la trilogia original en edicion limitada firmada por el astronauta Pedro Duque (se rio bastante cuando pedi que me firmara eso)

----------


## shark

> Pd, si hablais del trigesimo aniversario de Star Wars puedo decir que tengo la trilogia original en edicion limitada firmada por el astronauta Pedro Duque (se rio bastante cuando pedi que me firmara eso)


mejora esto: yo estuve en la premiere en los angeles del estreno de star wars hace 30 años.  :twisted: (joder que viejo soy)

----------


## Némesis

Definición de "freaky", según el ejemplar que yo tengo del Oxford Dictionary of Language, (eso sí, es la tercera entrada):

"A person with a very strong interest on a particular subject".

O sea, un fan perdido y reperdido, vamos. No veo qué hay de despectivo en esa palabra, es más bien cariñosa y cordial.
KingoJinn: Un día tenemos que hablar tú y yo de cómics...

----------


## Chema78

[/quote]

ooooH! No tenía ni idea! Seguro que es una peli o ¿un corto?¿De qué va?¿Dónde lo has oido? 
Jeje, me hace gracia pensar como puede salir una peli dirigida por este hombre... juas!

salud.[/quote]

Es un Largometraje, lo esta rodando en Barcelona y aunque ahora no me acuerdo, creo que sale Santi Millan, Alejo Saura, Federico Lupi, Elena Ballesteros....
Parece ser que es una peli de misterio se llama la habitación de Fermat.

Se lo oí a el mismo, lo contó en "no somos nadie" en la radio donde hace monólogos los viernes a las 8 y cuarto  o asi.
Saludos.


PD: Lo de la trilogia de Star Wars firmada por Pedro duque es de lo mejor que he oido últimamente, simplemente genial tio!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## Chema78

> No me gusta nada el término freak... me parece autodespectivo.
> 
> Me gustan los cómics como al que más, el cine serie B, música de todo tipo y otra serie de cosas ¿y a cambio soy freak?
> 
> Definición
> 
> Del inglés freak, que significa monstruo, bicho raro. Ved la Parada de los monstruos de Browning.
> 
> Con ello quiero decir que a la gran mayoría de las corrientes contraculturales se les buscaron nombres que en principio eran despectivos y que una masa de gente aceptó entrando a rebufo en el atractivo fenómeno de la contracultura, palabras como beat o hipster fueron en origen insultos contra quienes se movían en la subcultura y mas tarde adoptados como denominaciones generales.
> ...




No te gustará el termino, pero me acabas de demostrar que eres un autentico friki!!!!
Solo un verdadero friki hablaría sobre lo apropiado o no del termino freak!!!   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

La verdad es que tienes parte de razón en lo que dices por eso a mi me gusta mas el termino friki (castellanizado) que suena como mas cachondo y no recuerda a la mujer barbuda ni al hombre de 2 cabezas y todo ese.
Saludos!

----------


## zarkov

Star Wars, Star Wars. Menuda castaña.

Yo saludo como Spock.

----------


## DrkHrs

Coincido con Némesis en cuanto a la definición de Freaky. Tal y como se concibe normalmente, es el típico fan absoluto de algo "diferente" a lo considerado habitual. El problema es que hay freakys y freakys. No es lo mismo ser un mega fan de Grateful Dead, hoy en día raro pero aceptable, y dedicar tu vida a ello, que ser un mega fan de "Los monjes de Silos" y sus cantos gregorianos e intentar acudir a un concierto vestido de monje (os juro que el caso es real).

Hay ciertos tipos de "aficiones" que resultan estrambóticas. Sobre todo cuando son exclusivistas y anulan cualquier otro cosa en tu vida. Entonces, bueno, ser freaky es un problema. Pero tener pasión por aficiones poco usuales te hace diferente y, en cierta forma, un poco freaky. ¿Eso es malo? A mi me gusta. No escucho la música que todo el mundo escucha, no leo los libros que todo el mundo lee (salvo el Señor de los anillos), he hecho viajes imposibles para ver un concierto o una esposición, colecciono cosas poco "habituales" (Katanas y plantas venenosas), y, por supuesto, soy un loco de los ordenadores. Ademas me apasiona la cartomagia, y saco la baraja en los sitios mas insospechados. Creo que a todos los que nos apasiona la magia somos, en el fondo, un poco freakys. 

Para resolver las dudas aquí os dejo un enlace a un test, en castellano, con el que medir vuestro freakysmo http://www.frikitest.net/

----------


## Chema78

> Star Wars, Star Wars. Menuda castaña.
> 
> Yo saludo como Spock.



No me fastidies macho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Star trek si que es un castañon!!!!!!!
Además, please, la comparación no ha lugar.
Sería como comparar el "El equipo Ja" con "Telefono rojo......" las dos son peliculas de humor pero no tienen comparacion.
Star trek tambien es ciencia ficción pero no compares con Star Wars!!!



Sin agritud, y en tono humoristico.!
Saludos!

----------


## Mago Manè

Estais demostrando ser MUY FRIKIS, frikazos vamos , jajaja  :D

----------


## Némesis

Jo, pues en el test sólo he sacado 23 miserables puntos. Qué horror.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No digo que no se haya normalizado hasta el punto de que ahora signifique algo no despectivo, solo hablo del origen de esos términos y la obsesión de meter en grupos a la gente.

De todos modos es algo totalmente personal y deriva de que identifico la palabra friqui con Cárdenas y su troupe, es simplemente una cuestión de asociación.

Némesis, cuando quieras nos ponemos con los cómics, por cierto tengo que terminar de leer el Lama Blanco de Jodorowsky que es mi última adquisición.¿Superhéroes o novela gráfica?¿o todo lo que tenga viñetas?

Star Trek requiere mucha más dedicación de la que estoy dispuesto a dar...  :Smile1: , además no tienen a Lando Calrisian ni Bobba Fett, ni al maestro QuiGonJinn :o  claro está.

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Star Wars, Star Wars. Menuda castaña.
> 
> Yo saludo como Spock.
> 
> 
> 
> No me fastidies macho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Acritud ninguna.

Enterprise.
Tirurirú.
Teletransporte.
Shiangggggggggggggggg

Efectivamente, no se puede comparar  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no podéis hacer como a las personas normales que solamente nos gustan las mujeres, leer, las mujeres, la magia, las mujeres y criar mimosas sensitivas en un balcón?

----------


## Némesis

KingoJinn: Todo lo que tenga viñetas.

Especial devoción por:

Sandman (lo de Neil Gaiman)
Frank Miller
TODO lo de Alan MOORE
Grant Morrisson
Cages
El Incal
Tintin
Edgar P. Jacobs

Y muchos, muchos más...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

VAya... son un simple friki. Del montón......  :-(  :-(  :-(

----------


## Marco Antonio

Joer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Si soy el REY!!!!

Ya pondré una foto mía con el uniforme de la nueva generación (temporadas de la 3 a la 7, ya que en las primeras temporadas vestían otro uniforme).. 

necesito velocidad de curvatura.

PD: Chema, ojalá te lleven unos romulanos, o mejor un Klingon hasta el c u l o de cerveza romulana (que eso si que les pone de mala leche)
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> son un simple friki


¿Quienes son?

----------


## Marco Antonio

all people.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

YO, yo soy un simple friki del montón. 18 puntos.

----------


## zarkov

Perdón por el off-topic.

¿Qué ha sido del conejo numi que te guardaba la espalda O'Malley?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Nemesis dejas alucinado, coincidimos casi en todo. Mis joyas de la colección son Cages, el Incal (esa colaboración Jodo- Moebius es magia), tengo todo Sandman, Frank Miller me gusta bastante, igual que Alan Moore, que tiene todo obras maestras(menos ese truño de novela y alguna cosilla como capitan britania), pero tanto V, como Watchmen o From Hell son cosas de otro mundo. tintin me encanta, de Grant Morrison hacía Doom Patrol, pero subio demasiado de precio.

Algo más que me guste... Hellblazer, David Lapham, Hugo Pratt, Clowes y montones más la verdad  :D.

De Blake y Mortimer lei poco, tendre que mirarlo más...

Ultimamente alucino con Enki Bilal, y Paul Pope, pero de este hay poquisimo.

----------


## Chema78

Marco Antonio debo confesar que me mola el rollo mod de tu avatar, pero ahora te me acabas de caer por los suelos!!!



Star trek es un rollo!!!!!!!   8-) 
jajajaa

----------


## Mago Manè

Me siento orgulloso de decir que he echo el test y soy una persona normal,   :D  ... a veces

----------


## BusyMan

Freak Total....  35 %  :S

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

22% en el test ese  :?  ¿Tengo que preocuparme? :?

----------


## Némesis

En teoría no recomiendan ayuda psiquiátrica hasta los 80 puntos...

----------


## CeReuS

Bueno... si jugar a Magic es de friki... si soy un friki... siempre que me dejan en clase ago una partida... y en el patio... was!!!

Y tambien juagava al rol... bastante.

Y para colmo ahora mismo estoy inventado con otro amigo super-friki un juego de rol para hacernos ricos  y dominar el mundo!!

eso de : "para hacernos ricos  y dominar el mundo!!" es mentira  :Wink1:  solo para jugar y divertirnos xD

Aqui os dejo un link del frikitest para comprobar quien es friki xD

: http://www.frikitest.net/

----------


## eidanyoson

No me ha gustado nunca Star Treck. Supongo que por eso en el test sólo he sacado un 28% (un 27, 7623277 para ser exactos) :-( 

 Y me da que sólo a un friki le gustaría sacar más puntuación en un test como ese, mmmmmm   :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

A mí me gusta y sólo he sacado 16,6 %.

Creo que mi frikismo es de otro tiempo.

----------


## juanete

SOY FRIKI, SOY FRIKI, lo reconozco estoy mas frikeado, yo y mi familia y mis amigos y mi pero y todos lo que ocupan un espacio de mi pequeño mundo y no me avergüenzo de reconocerlo ni tampoco me siento ofendido cuando me dicen que lo soy, me siento orgulloso de estar friqueados.

----------


## Mr Poza

JAJAJA un 10,9%  Nada Friky en este sentido, en otros un poquito.

Por cierto Omalley, no sabía que tu tambien oias No Somos Nadie, yo em levanto a posta para escucharlos(si eso no es ser friky...)

A pasarlo bien y a ver si se pasa Rafa Cama por aqui y nos dice su resultado, que el ha sido uno de los grandes :P :P :P



EDITO, he realizado el test otra vez ahora con todos los campos(antes lo hice solo con el de frikismo común) y ahora obtengo... un 6,89%

Como veo que soy normal me voy a la biblioteca.  Nos vemos

----------


## Mr Poza

Por cierto, meteos en esta página de orgullo friki.

http://especiales.ozu.es/dia-del-org...-villanos.html

¿El de amarillo no os recuerda a nadie?   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

Sólo por llegar al final del test ya deberían darnos 30 puntos extras...

----------


## rafa cama

Ante la petición de Poza lo he hecho. Resultado: 27,37 %, friki total.

Y para los detractores de Star Trek, sabed que fue la primera serie en hablar en televisión del racismo, en poner en el puente de mando a personas de minorías étnicas e incluso a un ruso en plena guerra fría, que en dicha serie apareción el primer beso interracial de la historia de la televisión (Kirk y Uhura), etc, etc.

Nada más. Saludines.

----------


## rafa cama

Por cierto, ¿no habrá por aquí algún miembro de ADLO? (Asociación en Defensa de Liefeld y Otros)

----------


## CeReuS

Yo tampoco me verguenzo de ser un friki, porque no?? 

Me lo paso bien haciendo documentales sobre cosas que a nadie le interesa xD

Yo 1º di un 16% de friki. y a la 2º un 25%.

Nos picamos una amigo y yo aver quien sacava más, el 1º igual, despues el no izo un 2º xD

el 2º  exagere un poco :P

Un saludo! y cuando haya acavado de inventar mi juego de rol... ya os lo dire  :Wink1:   ( si os interesa... )

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo hice el test completo porque pensé que sería lo lógico  :evil: 

 Ni si quiera fui al baño ni nada.

----------


## The Black Prince

Solo una opinión, no creeis que friki es una palabra que almenos en España está desvinculada a su segundo origen(el primero sería "raro" asecas) por programas como crónicas marcianas? A mi personalmente esta clasificación me molesta, ya que si se me puede considerar algo, sería freak. Es una paranoia mía pero me considero una persona de la vieja escuela(aún así no soy de los de la primera generación star trek(1 temporada) galáctica y D&D de Gary Gigax) pero siempre he creido que el termino friki denomina a un colectivo de gente que le gusta serlo y demostrarlo para decir ufff que diferente soy. Por otro lado el freak es la persona que es  como es y no necesita mostrar al mundo sus conocimientos, simplemente los tiene.Yo fisicamente y a primera vista no parezco freak, eso si,no te adentres en una conversación porque no callo.

Es simplemente una visión que llevo teniendo desde hace un tiempo, en el que ser freak "esta de moda"(friki  :117: ).

Un saludo,

P.D:No es para nada ninguna crítica hacia nadie del foro, es simplemente una visión.

----------


## BusyMan

> Resultado: 27,37 %, friki total.


Rafa, en la vida has podido sacar un 10% menos que yo... pero si eres mega friki!!

contable y en su casa usa linux! a qué estamos jugando?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

24.97 ...

Pero lo dicho, faltan muchas cosas que harian augmentar mi C.F.

Ser moderador de un foro de magia, ¿cuántos puntos sube?
¿Y ponerse de nick el nombre de una carta?
¿Y convencer a un amigo para que se ponga el nombre de otra carta?


¿A alguien le gusta Kevin Smith?

----------


## eidanyoson

Ponme una gorra al revés y me dejo la barba completa y ya está, soy Silen Bob 

  :twisted:

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Poned en you tube:" alex alonso fasciculos" y luego me aclarais si soy un fricki o no. :mrgreen:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

*Zarkov:* No sé qué leñes le ha pasado al sitio donde estabna colgado el conejarro, pero ya no salía.





> Por cierto Omalley, no sabía que tu tambien oias No Somos Nadie, yo em levanto a posta para escucharlos(si eso no es ser friky...)


Pues sí, soy todo lo asiduo que permite el trayecto casa-cole-trabajo.

Por cierto, el de amarillo es clavadito a ignito, ¿no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Poned en you tube:" alex alonso fasciculos" y luego me aclarais si soy un fricki o no. :mrgreen:


JUASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

100 FRIKI-POINTS EXTRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mr Poza

> Por cierto, el de amarillo es clavadito a ignito, ¿no?



Po zi  :P

----------


## Marco Antonio

Chema.... Que tiene que ver el ser MOD con el Frikismo :Confused: ?

En cuanto a Star trek.... eso es lo que tiene de bueno, no entro en valoraciones entre Star trek y Star Wars.... pero lo que no se puede poner en duda es que fué toda una revolución en su época. 

Es lo mismo que recordar Mazinguer Z o verlo ahora con la edad que tenemos... Ha perdido un montón estéticamente, pero para mi seguirá siendo la mejor serie de animación... aunque ahora sea una mierd...

 :Lol:  

saludos.

En especial a Bob el silencioso, que de silencioso no tiene nada que habla por los codos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> En cuanto a Star trek.... eso es lo que tiene de bueno, no entro en valoraciones entre Star trek y Star Wars.... pero lo que no se puede poner en duda es que fué toda una revolución en su época.


O Galáctica, que le gustaba a Zarkov (y eso que ya peinaba canas...)

----------


## Chema78

> Chema.... Que tiene que ver el ser MOD con el Frikismo?



No, nada. No iba por ahi mi comentario. 
Era como decir que me dabas buen rollo (porque a mi tambien me va el rollo mod) pero con tu comentario de Star trek, no tanto!! (En plan de coña claro   :Lol:  )


Saludos!!

----------


## ignoto

Después de tantos días y hasta hace un rato no me había enterado que ser friki no implicaba tener un tendencia sexual anormal.   :Oops:  

Si va a resultar que casi pareceréis personas al final.

----------


## eidanyoson

A mi me gustaba la Frontera Azul, pero nadie se acuerda (¿que sería de Liang Shang Po?).

 Los Vipers de Galáctica si que me salían bien dibujándolos, y los cilones fueron los precursores de la lucecita de Kit, el coche fantástico (ñiuuum ñiiium).

 El Baron Astler fue el precursor de los frikis, ñiek, ñiek.

 (¿ya nadie se acuerda de, Baretta, Los Roper, Ulises 31, el Osito Misha, superagente 86, Furia, El Gran Heroe Americano, Remington Steele o como se escriba), Cuentos de la Cripta, Alfred Hitchcock Presenta, Lou Grant, Banner y Flapy, Los Snorkles, Los Barbapapá, Comando G, La Hormiga Atómica, Rui el Pequeño Cid, Vickie el Vikingo,Nils Holgerson (o algo así), Naranjito (un poco mala), El bosque de Tallack (Jacky y Nuca), Candy Candy, Hong Kong Fui, Los supersónicos, Orzowei? y un montón más que o no me acuerdo o que no es plan de seguir y seguir...

 Si que veía yo tele de pequeño.

----------


## ignoto

Perdidos en el espacio, los imposibles, misión imposible, Cannon, Estrenos TV, Flipper, Skippy, Espacio 1999, U.F.O., el tren ese de verdad que entró en la sala y todos nos asustamos...   :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

> Después de tantos días y hasta hace un rato no me había enterado que ser friki no implicaba tener un tendencia sexual anormal.



¿Quien te asegura eso?   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pero Eidan............ Todas esas... SON MODERNAS!!!

Al Loro:


Meteoro (primera serie de dibujos animados japos emitida en España), Dos cabalgan juntos (Annibal Heiss y Kid Kerry), A hard day's night (dibujos de los beatles que emitían los lunes por la tarde-noche en 1971 en TVE[Claro, no había otra]), Los supersónicos, Simbad el marino, el gorila Maguila, El lagarto Juancho, Canito y Canuto, Pepe Pótamo, Autos Locos, Leoncio el león y Tristón, La hormiga atómica, El pato saturnino (este salía en el programa matinal de los sábados allá por.. 1973), Torneo (programa concurso deportivo escolar presentado por Daniel Vindel y con el Tubular Bells de M. Olfield como sintonía), Pippi Calzaslargas, Fantasmas a go-go, Popeye, Ábrete Sésamo (Sí, BArrio sésamo se llamaba así allá por principios de los 70), Mundo Indómito (toma ya!) Vicky el Vikingo (con el terrible Sven, Tejure...), aquellos tres super héroes que uno era Multiman, otro se hacía de fuego y otro agua; Los via crucis con Pablo VI, La Guagua, Crónicas de un pueblo, Operación Rescate, EL pájaro Loco, El mundo de Walt Disney, La toma de alternativa del Niño de la Capea, la polémica del estreno de la película Jesuschrist Superstar (la vi, lo juro)...... ¿Sigo? Vale, Furia, rin-tin-tin, Los Walton, Bonanza, El regreso de el Santo, Los vengadores....

----------


## ignoto

> aquellos tres super héroes que uno era Multiman, otro se hacía de fuego y otro agua


Se llamaban los imposibles.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Gracias.. veterano.   :Lol: 


ah!  Y los afortunados empezaron a ver La Casa de la Pradera en color cuando se Compraron el famoso Telefunken Pal Color....

----------


## Marco Antonio

joer ya te digo...
Yo veía un globo, dos globos, 3 globos. 
la familia barbapapa.
una serie que se llamaba la Mansión de los Plaff donde salía un bicho azul con 6 patas llamado "patuchas". 

De casi todas las de Eidan me acuerdo, y algunas de las del Irlandés, también la Guagua. 

El primer barrio sésamo, con caponata y caracol, Todos estabamos por Ana, y hay que ver como ha cambiado Ruth Gabriel, desde que le compraba los caramelos a Julián. 

etc... que recuerdos. 
Por cierto, todavía tengo un par de películas del Sr. Rossi, increible!!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El primer barrio sésamo, con caponata y caracol, Todos estabamos por Ana, y hay que ver como ha cambiado Ruth Gabriel, desde que le compraba los caramelos a Julián.


MEEEEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCC! ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caponata y caracol no estaban en el primer Barrio Sésamo. Insisto en que el programa ya existía anteriormete. SAlían personajes clásicos como Gustabo, Peggy, Pepe Sonrisas, El señor Sonidos... Salía un tipo con un patanlón de peto blanco que iba a toda velocidad buscando sitios donde pintar números. Y las series de adivinación: Consistían en que dividían la pantalla en cuatro cuadros y en cada uno salía un niño (o niña) haciendo algo. Por ejemplo tres jugaban con balones y una saltaba a la cuerda. La canción decía " Tres de estos niños son parecidos, tres de estos niños juegan igual. Pero uno de ello juega distinto, a ver si adivinas cual'. Y la bola que caía por unos caminos interminables (con loopings, túneles, hélices..... )... Por supuesto estaban Coco, Triki, Trake, Epi, Blas... Ah! Y María Luisa Seco regalaba 'Comediscos'!!!!!

Era aquella época en la que La Primera se llamaba VHF y La 2 era el 'UHF'. Y, por supuesto, la programación paraba por la tarde, había Carta de Ajuste y..... Matías Prats padre dijo, cuando la cámara enfocó al balón en el centro del campo antes del saque (un primer plano), aquello de 'Y en sus pantallas pueden ver el esférico que, como pueden comprobar, es redondo'. Y se quedó tan ancho.

----------


## ignoto

¿Es que nadie se acuerda de "Érase una vez el circo"?
¿Cómo están usteeedeeeeeeeeeeeees?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

BIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!  !!!!!!!!!

Con Gabi, Fofó, Miliki y Fofito haciéndole perrerías al pobre Fernando Chinarro.

Y Kung-Fu? Y el un dos tres de Kiko Ledgar y Don Cicuta? Y los choches miniatura de Matchbox? Y los dibujos de Shazam? Y Antonio Garisa cantando 'Si yo fuera rico' en los especiales de Navidad? Y el No-Do? Y eurovisión en Blanco y negro? Y los combates de Urtain? Yogi y bubu? Y Don Gato? Los Madelman? (Tengo toda la coelcción, lo juro).

----------


## ignoto

Uno de los supertacañones acabó siendo muy, muy conocido. Se llamaba (y creo que todavía no se ha cambiado el nombre) Juan Tamariz y no hacía magia. Simplemente hacia de ser malvado y aterrador.
Hasta la tercera temporada (si no me fallan las cuentas) no salió haciendo magia.

Se ha mencionado la mansión de los Plaff, en la que también salió haciendo magia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Esos supertacañones...............

Valentín Tornos en el papel inolvidable de Don Cicuta. 

Otro que pasó por allí fue Paco Cecilio, luego convertido en actor de comedia, acabando en peliculas y obras de teatro 'revisteras' con destapes gratuitos y mucha bobada por medio.

Por cierto, Ignito, estamos conviertiendo el hilo del 'día del orgullo friki' en el del 'día del abuelillo'.   :Wink:

----------


## eldavy

> Iniciado por Marco Antonio
> 
> El primer barrio sésamo, con *caponata y caracol*, ...
> 
> 
> MEEEEEEEEEEECCCCCCCCCCCCCC! ERROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caponata y *caracol* no estaban en el primer Barrio Sésamo...


"Caracol" se llamaba Perejil   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> "Caracol" se llamaba Perejil


Además ESO!!!!!!!!!!!

Un gallifante para Eldavy!   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

¡El gato Félix!
¡El gato Félix!
¡El gato Félix!
¡El gato Félix!
¡El gato Félix!

----------


## zarkov

Y de _La conquista del espacio_  (Star Trek   :Lol:   :Lol:  )en el güachefe a la misma hora que _el parte_  en la primera cadena.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y eStudio Uno cuando eran hasta jóvenes actores y actrices como José Bódalo, Jesús Varela, Alicia Hermida, Tina Sainz, Jaime Blanch, Manuel Galiana (EL mejor!), Pedro Osinaga, Sancho Gracia, Manuel Aleixandre, Eriqueta Carballeira, Irene Gutierrez Caba, María José Goyanes, Carlos Larrañaga...............

----------


## eldavy

No puedo competir con eso, soy de la quinta del 78...   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No puedo competir con eso, soy de la quinta del 78...


¿EL 78? Para entonces yo ya había besado a varias chicas...... y, al contrario que Ignito y Zarkov, sin pagar por ello.

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por eldavy
> 
> "Caracol" se llamaba Perejil  
> 
> 
> Además ESO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Un gallifante para Eldavy!


De echo se llamaba Perez Gil!!

Saludos!

----------


## eldavy

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por eldavy
> 
> ...


Protesto, Señoría.

Es ambiguo.  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

> Protesto, Señoría.
> 
> Es ambiguo.  :roll:


Como omaller.

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Chema78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> ...



Ambiguo :Confused: 
Lo siento amigo pero tu dato era inexacto.  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por cierto, Ignito era miembro de honor del club de fans de Herta Frankel y su perrita Marilyn.

----------


## BusyMan

Meeeec!! Error.

No es lo mismo ser un friky que tener un desesperado ataque de nostalgia generacional...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

100% de acuerdo pero..... ¿Y LO BIEN QUE NOS LO ESTAMOS PASANDO?

----------


## Mago Manè

Por que os meteis con Ignoto , como se convierta en super saiyan 5 vais a ver   :evil:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Por que os meteis con Ignoto , como se convierta en super saiyan 5 vais a ver   :evil:


Lo que le gustaría es convertirse en Pierre Nodoyuna... pero ni para eso vale.

----------


## ignoto

> Lo que le gustaría es convertirse en Pierre Nodoyuna... pero ni para eso vale.


Los ingleses nunca habéis podido tragar a los gabachos ¿Eihn?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
>  Lo que le gustaría es convertirse en Pierre Nodoyuna... pero ni para eso vale.
> 
> 
> 
> Los ingleses nunca habéis podido tragar a los gabachos ¿Eihn?


sonofabitch.  :evil:

----------


## shark

es que los gabachos son unos bichos malos.

No tan horteras como los irlandeses , pero más limpios.

----------


## Némesis

Shark, como te oiga Jeff...

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por eldavy
> 
> No puedo competir con eso, soy de la quinta del 78...  
> 
> 
> ¿EL 78? Para entonces yo ya había besado a varias chicas...... y, al contrario que Ignito y Zarkov, sin pagar por ello.


Juas, juas, juas.

Mira chaval, en esa época yo ya estaba rodeado de multitud de púberes canéforas que ofrendaban mi acanto.

----------


## ignoto

> Mira chaval, en esa época yo ya estaba rodeado de multitud de púberes canéforas que ofrendaban mi acanto.


Con buena lupa, por cierto.   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Pero lo ofrendaban.
El irlandés estaba dando besitos. Será hortera el tío.

----------


## Marco Antonio

jajajajaja, está claro que yo soy del 70.... pero si me acuerdo de aquella canción...

un, dos, tres, cuaaatro,
cinco, seis, siete, ochooooo,
nueve, diez, once, doceeeee 
turururuuuuu.... 
y la bolita cayendo por el pinball infinito.

También recuerdo a aquel tio pintando números en blanco....

Y aquel personaje de Abrete sésamo que salía sin ojos, nariz y boca siempre bien acompañado por Bob... con esos diálogos....

.- oye Bob, con estos ojos que me has puesto... tengo sueño....
.- Escucha Bobo, ahora con esta nariz estoy resfriado.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

En cuanto a series.. si que recuerdo la Flontera Azul... en chino Liang xan-po, nos quedamos sin ver el el final porque se fué la luz en casa. 

Recuerdo a Kiko Ledgard y sus relojes.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si por recordar se trata...

 A ver quien se acuerda de Miguel Bosé cantando con los pelos por el hombro y sin barba todavía.

 A Enrique y Ana y su superdisco chino (tengo el original firmado por ellos  :D ¡¡Toma frikada!!)

 La Hora de Calculín, que luego fue recogido en el libro gordo de Petete, que también llegó a tener su espacio (y yo toda la colección de sus libros de colores y de los minilibros de clásicos)

 El calvo de Kojak que incluso le parodiaron con los Chupachups o algo así.

 El Hombre y la Tierra, que pedazo de serie documental, y también de como murió en helicóptero más tarde. Ese día lloré y todo (como muchos niños y ya no tan niños, yo quise ser como él)

 Sandokan, al que le debe mucho Piratas del Caribe (y como me gusta la canción original, no la española).

 El grupo Jarcha y la canción Libertad sin Ira, que se me quedó grabada vaya usted a saber porqué.

 Cañas y Barro, que tantas veces han repuesto, con el incombustible Paco Umbral.

 La de Con Ocho Basta, con un montón de niños por ahí, eso ya no se lleva  :D 

 Los walkman, que son de los 70-80 y ya casi ni existen.

 Tocata, con el concuros de Brak Dance que siemrpe ganaban los de Móstoles o los de Torrejón de Ardoz (de ahí un montón de amigos del colegio y casi casi hasta yo me presento).

 Colombo y su voz cascada y su gabardina sucia. 

 La muñeca Nancy, la Lesly, el interviú, Superlópez, Supermán, los que pasaban la frontera para ver Último Tango en París y no era para tanto, El hombre que valía 6 millones de dólares, Falcon Crest y la malvadisima Angela Chaning, Dallas y su malvadísimo JR, los cigarrilos rubios "Fortuna", las barbies, Gente Joven, los chicles "trex", el simbolito del aciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid, los manteles de ganchillo hechos por abuelas o madres...

 Y mucho mucho más...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> jajajajaja, está claro que yo soy del 70.... pero si me acuerdo de aquella canción...
> 
> un, dos, tres, cuaaatro,
> cinco, seis, siete, ochooooo,
> nueve, diez, once, doceeeee 
> turururuuuuu.... 
> y la bolita cayendo por el pinball infinito.
> 
> También recuerdo a aquel tio pintando números en blanco....
> ...


Al final Lin-chu y los suyos matan al emperador malvado.

Y... ¿qué me decís de aquellos pu_n_tos blancos que iban llenando la pantalla con sonidos descendentes en escala musical hasta el último, que debía vovler a ser agudo, y que siemrpe traía problemas.? O no aparecía a tiempo y se tenía que abrir paso empujando a los demás o sonaba desafinado o....... uffffffffffff


Por no hablar de los inicios de los Clics de Famobil (lo de Playmobil es una modernez), los Airgamboys (qué poco me gustaban los condenados), el knopper!!!! (premio para el que sepa algo de ello sin google), los milloncetes, los pimball de Rico, el garaje de Inovac-Rima, el Fort apache (el auténtico), el exin castillos, el cinexin, los sobres de soldaditos (a 3 pesetas!), el Phoscao (cacao soluble) que regalaba pipas de Popeye, los bucaneros Bimbo......

----------


## Rafa505

> aquellos putos blancos


¿Pero tú eres irlandés o del Bronx? :roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

Yo nací en el 78
¿Os acordaís de las camisetas esas de toi?
que salia un muñeco y ponía "toy contento" "toy triste" no toy" etc...
Y de fido dido?
El capitan planeta!!!! ¡¡¡¡¡¡Va a dejar la contaminación a cero!!!!
La historia interminaaaableeeeee!!!

Edanyonson, de los concursos de Break dance si que me acuerdo!!! y lo del disco de enrique y ana firmado tienes que escanearlo y poner una foto! eso es grandísimo!!!!

Por cierto los de mi quinta +o- os acordaís lo buenas que estaban las que bailaban con Xuxa??


AHH!! me acabo de acordar una cosa que recuerdo con especial añoranza, en el parque de al lado de mi casa(cuando yo tenia 8 o 9 años o por ahi) había un monton de macarras fumando petas y bebiendo cerveza, pues me acuerdo que nos guardaban las litronas vacias porque la llevabamos a la bodega y nos daban un duro por el casco!!! normalmente lo canjeabamos por un flash!!

Saludos!

PD: El post a dado un vuelco curioso, pero mola esto de la "nostalgia televisiva"!

----------


## zarkov

> AHH!! me acabo de acordar una cosa que recuerdo con especial añoranza, en el parque de al lado de mi casa(cuando yo tenia 8 o 9 años o por ahi) había un monton de macarras fumando petas y bebiendo cerveza, pues me acuerdo que nos guardaban las litronas vacias porque la llevabamos a la bodega y nos daban un duro por el casco!!! normalmente lo canjeabamos por un flash!!
> Saludos!


Anda, o sea, que tú eras el que se llevaba los litris y luego no nos dabas las pelas de los cascos.
Ya te pillaré, ya te pillaré.

----------


## Chema78

jajajaja  :Smile1:   :D   :Smile1:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> aquellos putos blancos
> 
> 
> ¿Pero tú eres irlandés o del Bronx? :roll:


JAJAJAJA Touché! Vale, ya he corregido!   :Lol:   :Lol: 






> PD: El post a dado un vuelco curioso, pero mola esto de la "nostalgia *televisiba*"!



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿TELEVISIQUÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## eidanyoson

a ver si encuentro un hueco la semana que viene o así y lo pongo (no lo aseguro, liaíllo que está uno con las reformas de la casa ¡cachis!)

----------


## Marco Antonio

jajajaja, lo mejor de los sobres... los montaman. muñecos feos donde los hubiera, pero muy divertidos. 

Yo todavía guardo algunos Big-Jim... concretamente Mano de acero, un big Jeff y un big Jack (el amigo negro). 
junto a aquellos juguetes sigo teniendo el electrotren H0 de marklin corriente alterna con locomotora a vapor. Mantengo un juego de mesa llamado "viaje por el tiempo" que mide un metro cuadrado (no se puede plegar) y tiene mogollón de juegos en su interior. Y ¿que me decis de aquellas modas que sacaban? primero fué la bola loca, después el yo-yo que tenía que ser 5 estrellas, después los paracaidistas, anda que no habré colado yo paracaidistas en una finca que había detrás de mi casa. los dardos con detonantes que explotaban al caer. 

De el libro gordo de petete tengo toda la colección. De quien ya no se acuerda la gente es de Topo-yiyo. 

que recuerdos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> jajajaja, Yo todavía guardo algunos Big-Jim... concretamente Mano de acero,


MEEEECCCCCCCCC!!!! Error, era el Dr. Acero. Y ¿No tenía un dragón tatuado?





> primero fué la bola loca, después el yo-yo que tenía que ser 5 estrellas, después los paracaidistas, anda que no habré colado yo paracaidistas en una finca que había detrás de mi casa.


A mi me regalaron una bola loca en mi 6º cumpleaños... (Hace 35!!!!!!). En mi época había yoyós de Coca-cola y de Fanta y eran los oficiales para unos concursos por provincias y luego nacionales que montaron.

Lo de los paracaidistas era cosa aparte....

Y dices Topo-yiyo..... ¿Y Calimero qué?

----------


## Chema78

> Iniciado por Chema78
> 
> PD: El post a dado un vuelco curioso, pero mola esto de la "nostalgia *televisiba*"!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿TELEVISIQUÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:



Joder tronco no pasas una!!!!  :Oops:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Leches Chema! Es que esa me ha dado de lleno en el ojo de guiñar chorverío.   :Lol:

----------


## Chema78

jajaja hasta yo cuando la he escrito notaba algo raro pero no he caido!!  :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Efectivamente, tiene un dragon tatuado en el pecho, tuve también a Zorak ese que cambiaba la cara, pero se debió de perder en algún cambio de casa.
recuerdo también el primer Skate, antes llamado monopatín (todavía guardo un par de piezas dentales partidas gracias a él) de la marca sancheski.

A mi calimero no me suena tan lejos porque lo están poniendo en alguna cadena por cable. 

Lo que si echo de menos son los "tirahuevos" aquellas armas mortíferas con la boca de una botella y un globo. Y la artillería pesada de las ballestas (hechas con madera y pinzas de la ropa clavadas, y disparaba esos hierros que llevan las pinzas unido a una goma elastica). Tuve una de repetición con una madera que efectuaba 4 disparos. 

Apoteósicos partidos con el subbuteo. Yo tenía al Atlético de Madrid, lo conseguí tuneando la selección española.

Alguien recuerda la colección de cromos de "la vida"?

----------


## rafa cama

Cómo ha degenerado el hilo este. Panda ñoños, recordando cosas que en muchos casos, por fortuna, pasaron a la historia (como verano azul y cosas asín, argh).

Joroba, puestos a recordar, hay mogollón de frikadas guays que parece que han pasado sin pena ni gloria y eran auténticas obras maestras, y no los bodrios mencionados.

Sólo un ejemplo. *ENANO ROJO* (en pié y saluden).

En fin... del frikismo a la horterada. ¡Qué pais!

:P

Saludines.

----------


## Chema78

> Lo que si echo de menos son los "tirahuevos" aquellas armas mortíferas con la boca de una botella y un globo.


En mi barrio los llamabamos tiraguitos y usabamos garbanzos como bala!
(¿O mailly bala es con b o con v?)   :Wink1:   Por cierto nadie a hablado de V? de Donovan, Diana, y el actor de Freddy Cruger (como lechas se escribe cruger?)







> Apoteósicos partidos con el subbuteo. Yo tenía al Atlético de Madrid, lo conseguí tuneando la selección española.


Yo me moría de envidia con el subbuteo nunca lo puede tener.
Sabes que hoy siguen organizando competiciones internacionales y todo?

Saludos.

PD: Me encanta en lo que se ha convertido el post se me está pasando la tarde de curro volá!!!!

----------


## ignoto

El Ibertren.
Yo todavía tengo varias locomotoras, una docena de vagones, estación, árboles, triple circuito con vías muertas y seis metros cuadrados de espacio ocupado.
Todo guardado con esmero en sus cajas originales en el altillo.
Junto a 712 pesetas con la cara de Franco.

El Scalextric. Que hoy en día lo compran los anticuarios porque hay fanáticos que pagan las pistas originales a precio de oro (son mejores que las actuales).

----------


## ignoto

¡Atención todos!

Los guionistas de la serie "Cuéntame" se están leyendo ávidamente los posts de este hilo.

Sería conveniente, para preservar el secreto de nuestro arte, pasarlo a "sesiones secretas".

----------


## Marco Antonio

chema, a mi también se me está pasando volando. 
Yo lo que nunca pude tener, y que un vecino mío tenía casi toda la colección era aquellos muñecos que después los han denominado "mego", y que se anunciaban en la contraportada de cualquier comic de vertice. Eran sobre todo los monstruos y los superheroes de marvel.

También recuerdo con nostalgia unos monos de trapo que fabricaba la marca VIR y cuya distracción era lanzarlos a distancia sobre un trapecio al que se quedaban pegados. Eso, unido a un payaso que tenía la tripa agujereada para meter unas bolas, y por supuesto, unos aros para colarselos por la cabeza.

El escalextric era de lo mejor los superior, cuando nos fuimos de casa de mis padres mi hermano se quedo con el escalextric y yo me quedé con el tren :P

----------


## zarkov

> .
> Junto a 712 pesetas con la cara de Franco.


Es lo malo de recordar, que no todos los recuerdos son agradables.
Mira que guardar las monedas del _cacholas_.

Los Madelman, los sobres de Montaplex. Los Sacis.

----------


## ignoto

Entre esas pesetas hay 36 del año 1956.
¿Sabes cuanto valen?

----------


## eldavy

Está esto divertido de leer   :Lol:  

Qué recuerdos: el yo-yo Russell, la mano-loca, los chinitos de la suerte, la peonza, los cromos de cartón de la liga de fútbol, las pegatas de ciclistas para las chapas que venían en el tambor de detergente, las botellas de 2 litros con peana negra, las de 1 litro de vidrio, los Peta-Zetas, los Super-Flash (de 5, 10 y 25 pelas)...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ignoto no lo digas.... que el Ruso tiene muchos "amigos de lo ajeno"... que la mafia rusa es muy dura por estos lares... y todos sabemos de que viven..  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## zarkov

> Entre esas pesetas hay 36 del año 1956.
> ¿Sabes cuanto valen?


Valor y precio ya sabes que no es lo mismo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Siempre quise tener esos Monos de VIR!!!!!!!!!!! SE quedaban en posturas muy graciosas cuando los lanzabas al trapecio de velcro (Hoy se considerarían posturas gay, seguro)

Yo tenía el Scalextric montado permanentemente en el camarote, que era como llamábamos al trastero y que estaba arriba del edificio, bajo el tejado (por lo que era abuardillado). En el mío cabían dos armarios, un sofá de tres plazas, el Scalextric (el 8 ampliado) y un huevo de trastos al fondo.  Venía con dos Tyrrell Ford. (Azul y amarillo).

----------


## Chema78

> las pegatas de ciclistas para las chapas que venían en el tambor de detergente,


Yo normalmente me las hacía a mano, pero con una del detergente de Julian Gorospe gane una vuelta a españa en el cole!!!
Y juegando al futbol con chapas, me acuerdo que jugabamos en la acera y dibujabamos el campo con tiza y habia un anciano que vivia en una casa baja al lado que nos tiraba cubos de agua y todo!! nos partiamos el culo, el tio se cogía unos mosqueos de la ostia!!
Y recuerdo que cambie un cromo de Hugo Sanchez por una colección entera de cromos de cine de terror con el albun y un equipo de chapas de dinamarca (con una equipacion que tenía un montón de rayitas pequeñas y ninguno queríamos hacerlo porque era un rollo)

Saludos!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo completé la colección 'Vida y Color' y una de coches que está cotizadísima.

----------


## shark

yo tenia los monos de VIR!!!!!! que recuerdos.... 8)

----------


## zarkov

> Yo completé la colección 'Vida y Color' y una de coches que está cotizadísima.


¿La primera de Vida y Color o la segunda?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Yo completé la colección 'Vida y Color' y una de coches que está cotizadísima.
> 
> 
> ¿La primera de Vida y Color o la segunda?


Creo que la primera. Una que en la última página del album venía un cupón para participar en el sorteo (o algo así) de un Simca 1200!!!!!!

Cromos rectangulares, ribete gris con el nombre arriba. Traía el cuerpo humano (formado por varios cromos a pegar juntos), minerales, animales, razas, plantas, deportes.....

Bueno, la de 1973 (aprox)

----------


## zarkov

¿Portada en tonos rojos?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

He mirado en la internete. Sin  duda era la 2.

De paso...... ¿No os enamorásteis de Elisabeth Montgomery en Embrujada?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por cierto..... esto sí que era friki total:

----------


## DrkHrs

Bueno, está claro que este hilo ha sido tomado al asalto por el frente de juventudes. Para que luego digan que ser friky es algo propio de estos tiempos.

Cuanto mas leo en este hilo, mas me acuerdo de las batallitas que me contaba mi abuelo. Lo realmente triste, es que con la mayoría me identifico. ¿Será que no soy tan joven como creo?

----------


## ALEX ALAN

...Y la colección de animales que salian en las tapas del yogur?

 Habia que reunirlos todos para conseguir  el premio y todo el mundo tenia todos excepto "el antilope".......a nadie le salia nunca. 8)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ...Y la colección de animales que salian en las tapas del yogur?
> 
>  Habia que reunirlos todos para conseguir  el premio y todo el mundo tenia todos excepto "el antilope".......a nadie le salia nunca. 8)


O La colección de Piratas que salía en las tapas de los yogures yoplait! JAJAJAJA


Por cierto, *RUSO:* Tío, que he mirado mejor en Internet y el VIda y color que hice (y que conservo) es el primero. No entiendo el desfase de años (se supone que era muy anterior)... pero por lo que he visto en internet creo que es el primero.

----------


## zarkov

El primero (que yo tengo al igual que el segundo) tenía tonos amarillos en la portada y creo que el segundo era con tonos rojos (es que hace mucho tiempo que no los miro porque los tengo en la caja fuerte al igual que el album de Fauna de Rodríguez de la Fuente y los primeros veinte ejemplares del año 63 (creo) de Yuki el Temerario...

----------


## Marco Antonio

Y..... ¿se puede saber donde tienes la caja fuerte?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Ésta es la joya en cuestión.

La caja, en un banco, claro   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

AFIRMATIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!! ES ESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno bueno, yo tengo (acabado ) el album de Galáctica estrella de combate.
 También el de Telepop y el de Superstars, completos claro. 
 El de la película de la Máscara fue el último que hice y fue porque la protagonista novata estaba buenísima (luego perdió mucho con el tiempo y ahora con pelo corto y tan delgada pues no...)

 Otro que no me acuerdo del nombre en el que en el centro estaba dedicado a dibuos disney, que eran los más difíciles de encontrar. Pero era de series de televisión, otra sección de cantantes, y otra de dibujos o algo así. No me acuerdo del nombre de ese. Está guardado.

 Otro de dinero de todos los paises que no recuerdo el nombre tampoco y también terminé (pero sólo me quedan cromos sueltos, no he encotrado el album  :-( )

 Ah y el de historia ficción, ese también le tengo (me faltan 2 o 3 cromos).

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto, mirando por internet ni los vuestros ni los míos valen nada (30-50 euros, una nimiedad).
 Hay uno de disney, del año 91 (mucho más reciente) que he visto vendiéndose por ¡¡¡¡3500€!!!  :shock: 

 Seguiremos siendo pobres  :D

----------


## zarkov

Valor y precio.
Lo que yo tengo vale su precio en oro, no sé lo que vale lo que tienes tú.

Por cierto, aprovechando los resultados del PP en Camarma, ¿cuándo nos vemos para hacer algo aunque sea a deshoras y en sitios donde no se pregunte si pueden entrar menores?   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un  aquí te pillo, aquí te mato, vamos. Hablamos con omaller.

----------


## daniganyo

Hay una pelicula, bastante actual, llamada VIDA Y COLOR, trata sobre un niño al que le falta un cromo... supongo que a los que han nombrado esta colección les interesara verla... A mi me gustó

Saludos

----------


## eldavy

Parecerá una chorrada, pero he visto un post de O'Malley haciendo referencia a las novelas de Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, a las que mi padre era adicto, y también las ubico en mi infancia, cuando los fines de semana o en vacaciones íbamos al puesto de cambio, y yo volvía con un nuevo Montaman y él con nuevas novelas, que no con novelas nuevas.   :Wink:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Parecerá una chorrada, pero he visto un post de O'Malley haciendo referencia a las novelas de Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, a las que mi padre era adicto, y también las ubico en mi infancia, cuando los fines de semana o en vacaciones íbamos al puesto de cambio, y yo volvía con un nuevo Montaman y él con nuevas novelas, que no con novelas nuevas.


Debo confesar que nunca las he leído... pero las que mi padre terminaba las llevaba al mercadillo del barrio para venderlas o cambiarlas ganando un dinerillo en ambos casos.   :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Mi padre prefería las de Zane Grey.

----------


## Mago Manè

Mi padre solo leia Interviu, que infancia mas triste, asi estoy  :roll:

----------


## eidanyoson

Tampoco es para tanto. En mi kiosco, que dejé hace ocho años, cambiaba novelas de esas ( y no solo del oeste, también había novelitas amorosas, ya se sabe "tengo de too, para la dama y el caballeroó").
 e de buena tinta que aún en Madrid queda algún sitio donde se pueden cambiar. Cuando digo cambiar es llevar la vieja por una nueva de reciente edición. Aún se publican.
 En cuanto a lo de Zarkov de vernos en un lugar íntimo ¡¡¡¡SI!!! ¡Te tengo unas ganaaaaaas!! (es que me tienes a dieta jodio)
 Eso sí dame un mes más o menos que estoy de obras "escorialísticas"

 (Bueeeeno, vale, invitamos a O´ma  :D)

----------


## zarkov

> Mi padre solo leia Interviu, que infancia mas triste, asi estoy  :roll:


¿Infancia triste?
Primero, el Interviú no se lee.
Bueno, quizás ahora así.
Antes se miraba  :P  :P

----------

